# .htaccess Problem



## trop (27. April 2004)

Hallo, erstmal ein großes Lob an diese Seite - hat mir schon sehr viel geholfen 

Mein Problem: Ich krieg htaccess nicht richtig zum laufen. Rufe ich das geschützte Verzeichnis auf, richtige Passwort/User Kombination eingebe, geht nichts und ich werde nach dem dritten Versuch auf eine "Authorization Required 401" Seite umgeleitet.

Habe einen Testfolder angelegt: http://www.west-zigaretten.de/user/david_b/test/

Benutzer: elvis
Passwort: haus


*Meine .htaccess:* 
AuthUserFile "/html/user/david_b/test/.htpasswd"
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Test"
require user elvis


*Meine .htpasswd:*
elvis:INEoFJskZiZuw




Bin bei http://www.networksolutions.de ist ein Apache Linux Server.


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. April 2004)

Hast du beim crypten des Passwortes ein Salt angegeben.... es sieht mir zumindest so aus, als ob nicht... was dann fehlschlägt.

Crypte mal neu.... z.B. hier ...da ist etwas weiter unten ein Eingabefeld.


----------



## trop (27. April 2004)

Ist geändert, hat nichts gebracht.
Sollte der in diesem Fenster nicht oben "test" anstatt "Verbindung zu http://www...." anzeigen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. April 2004)

Bei mir steht da auch "test".... 

bei "AuthUserFile" ...das sieht mir auch nicht nach dem korrekten Pfad aus... dort muss der komplette Pfad ab dem Server-Root-Verzeichnis hinein, nicht der ab deines eigenen Webverzeichnisses...(welches, nehme ich an, "HTML" ist).

Wenn du nicht weisst, wie der lautet(wird dir normalerweise vom Hoster bei der Registrierung gesagt).... bekommst du in bspw. mit PHP per 
*$SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"]* raus... andernfalls musst du beim Hoster mal nachfragen.


----------



## trop (28. April 2004)

Wie funktioniert das mit dem PHP-Script?

<?
$SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"];
echo $SERVER;
?>

Gibt bei mir eine leere Seite aus..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

Ich bin zwar kein PHPler, aber afaik werden die Umgebungsvariablen wie folgt angesprochen:
$*_*SERVER[.....


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. April 2004)

jo.... packe eine PHP-Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
<?php echo $_SERVER['DOCUMENT_ROOT'].'/.htpasswd'; ?>
```
 ..in das selbe Verzeichnis, wo sich auch die .htpasswd befindet.

Das, was du bei deren Aufruf dann siehst, ist der Pfad, welchen du bei AuthUserFile angeben musst.


----------



## trop (28. April 2004)

Okay danke, funktioniert alles


----------

